# HVR (High Velocity Racing) Lipos???



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

HVR (High Velocity Racing) Lipos....
Has anyone heard of these or have on of these???

I tried doing a site search and no site available but saw a couple threads on rctech about them. I sent a PM asking about them, but was curious if anyone here has....


----------

